# New Virtual Instrument Channel



## ScarletJerry (Dec 19, 2018)

After participating in discussions and learning from so many on this forum, I decided to create a YouTube Channel to share some of the things that I've learned, as well as provide walkthroughs of virtual instruments, always ending with a tip or trick, or showing how the VI sounds with other instruments. I have a full time job in education, so I plan to post two or three vids a month. I just posted a special "Holiday Episode" with a walkthrough of the Cinesamples Handbells package. I'm hoping to get 100 subscribers so that YouTube will let me "name" my channel, and I'm always interested in feedback. Here is the link:

The Digital Music Source

Scarlet Jerry


----------



## dflood (Dec 20, 2018)

ScarletJerry said:


> After participating in discussions and learning from so many on this forum, I decided to create a YouTube Channel to share some of the things that I've learned, as well as provide walkthroughs of virtual instruments, always ending with a tip or trick, or showing how the VI sounds with other instruments. I have a full time job in education, so I plan to post two or three vids a month. I just posted a special "Holiday Episode" with a walkthrough of the Cinesamples Handbells package. I'm hoping to get 100 subscribers so that YouTube will let me "name" my channel, and I'm always interested in feedback. Here is the link:
> 
> The Digital Music Source
> 
> Scarlet Jerry


Nice walk through and thanks for posting. Have a great Christmas!


----------

